# Who is the paints and coatings expert?



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Just a quickie, I'm 'painting' an oil-based wood stain on some exterior timber, am I supposed to use synthetic or natural fibres for my paint brush?

Also, is it worth trying a roller for the larger areas, if so, long pile, short pile or foam? It's quite a thin product.

Thanks again


Ollie


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm not an expert, but...

Brush wise - I've had good results from both, but prefer quality synthetic fibres as I get a much nicer finish...

Roller - a definite from me for large areas, applies a thin coat and no brush marks at all. For gloss, you use a small foam roller - so I would do the same for your oil based stain. 

Unless, this is on ruff sawn timber, if so, I would use a short pile roller as you're not after a smooth finish and therefore want the product to go on heavier...(if that makes sense)


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I confess to not being an expert but have done a fair bit wood staining on exterior timber. I would say either (synthetic or natural) is fine for your paint brush. Just remember to use a soft bristle brush as you obviously don't want to have visible brush strokes and don't over brush the stain. I have never used a roller but did once use a paint pad when staining a double garage door. It was not a success - turned out very patchy. After rubbing it down I then used a brush and had far superior results. Good luck and hope it turns out well.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Finished the gates, look fantastic and has brought them back to life. Bought a mixed synthetic/natural fibre brush in the end, it definitely held on to the product far better than all synthetic.

No worries about brush marks on the wood, I left the gates as they were and didn't bother to sand them down so kept the mildly weathered surface.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent news


----------

